# Counter for EVERY post



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Unless I've missed something, the Total Cumulative Posts counter only includes the posts that actually add to the post count (i.e. no posts from EoF, Blogs, Introductions etc. are included in the counter).


Would it be possible to have a separate counter that counts every single post that a user has made? Hopefully viewable on the portal and the old-style page?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2009)

getting jealous again?


----------



## Law (Dec 18, 2009)

Why don't you just stop spamming and make legitimate posts outside of the EoF?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 18, 2009)

Who cares about post count anyways?


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Who cares about post count anyways?


True dat...
...
......
.........
Wut


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Why don't you just stop spamming and make legitimate posts outside of the EoF?


I do...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and I'm not overly bothered, I would just like to have it as a feature...


----------



## WildWon (Dec 18, 2009)

There *IS* a way to see all posts, and posts per section and other info like that, but i don't remember how or where... this question comes up once every year and a half or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone can show you the way, just not me


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2009)

how about a trash can icon, that indicates how much you post in EOF?

shiny new trashcan: 1-99 posts in EOF

trash can with some markings and half-on lid: 100-499 posts in EOF

over 500 posts in the eof: beaten up overflowing trash can with missing lid and flies.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 18, 2009)

If post counts from eof are being counted separately, they may as well count them normally. Personally I think it's fine the way it is now.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> There *IS* a way to see all posts, and posts per section and other info like that, but i don't remember how or where... this question comes up once every year and a half or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea


----------



## Law (Dec 18, 2009)

At the end of every day, take the number of posts you've made in the EOF, change your custom title to "Useless Posts:", then place the number after it.

It's some work, I'll admit, but you just want to show off how many spam posts you make.


Seriously, there is no need for a counter for "everything", if the admins wanted it that way they would just have made posts count in those sections in the first place.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 18, 2009)

xalphax said:
			
		

> how about a trash can icon, that indicates how much you post in EOF?
> 
> shiny new trashcan: 1-99 posts in EOF
> 
> ...



Meh, then almost everyone who played the Banning game pretty much would have a beaten up trashcan.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then we need to raise it a little.... 1000 posts?


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.
I currently have 1697 posts in the trash can now, and 911 of them come from the banning game.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

I say no, spamming is allowed in the EoF so any fucker can spam to increase post count.


Also my post count would be 6 times higher, which can't be good.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> At the end of every day, take the number of posts you've made in the EOF, change your custom title to "Useless Posts:", then place the number after it.
> 
> It's some work, I'll admit, but you just want to show off how many spam posts you make.
> 
> ...


I don't care if anyone else sees the number, I just want to know for myself. It wouldn't even have to be shown on the sidebar for every post, only for the single user, like the way the warn level isn't displayed.


@Hadrian: I understand if you don't want it implemented, but I still thought it was worth asking.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 18, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I say no, spamming is allowed in the EoF so any fucker can spam to increase post count.
> 
> 
> Also my post count would be 6 times higher, which can't be good.



The section you're most active in is NDS - Games with 2100 posts, so now way your post count would be six times higher.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be BS 'cos I hardly post there.


----------



## Domination (Dec 18, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I say no, spamming is allowed in the EoF so any fucker can spam to increase post count.
> 
> 
> Also my post count would be 6 times higher, which can't be good.



After playingspamming the ban game for so long... My post count would be doubled. 

Seriously.

No please.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd beat my count thats for sure.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Unless I've missed something, the Total Cumulative Posts counter only includes the posts that actually add to the post count (i.e. no posts from EoF, Blogs, Introductions etc. are included in the counter).


Would it be possible to have a separate counter that counts every single post that a user has made? Hopefully viewable on the portal and the old-style page?


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dommy has 2552 posts in the EOF, it's still not enough to beat you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

For the record, I wasn't suggesting that the uncounted posts should actually count towards the main post count, but our profile pages show what we're most active in, why not just another list of our total posts, and who cares if anyone else ever sees it?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 18, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed. Maybe in the past?


----------



## olliepop2000 (Dec 18, 2009)

Its like people who get excited over "Gamerscore" on the 360, number of "Followers" on Twitter and number of so-called "Friends" on Facebook. Sad, sad, sad....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Do I have to keep explaining that I don't want to have another counter just so I can feel special?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 18, 2009)

Maybe a user statistics page, with a more detailed breakdown of post activity and other information would be quite a nice feature to have.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Maybe a user statistics page, with a more detailed breakdown of post activity and other information would be quite a nice feature to have.


Thank you p1ngy, I think you're one of the few that actually understood what I was trying to get across


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 18, 2009)

There are only 2 ways to get your full ACTIVE posts afaik:

1) Go to your profile > classic profile.
You will see "Most active in: ..., X posts (Y % of users active posts)
Just do X / Y * 100

in my case: 1930 / 44 * 100 = 4386

2) Go to your profile. Under the profile pic, click options, then choose "Find members posts".
Now you will have X pages (each 25 posts). Just do 25 * (X-1) + the amount of posts of the last page

in my case: 25 * 172 + 17 = 4317

The second one should be exact, but the first one is faster


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

I've done that, but I'd still prefer a counter


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 18, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Who cares about post count anyways?



:irony:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2009)

*The Edge of the Forum*
( 4862 posts / 36% of this member's active posts )


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 19, 2009)

I like this idea.

I can see how many posts I made in every category. Not just the one with the most posts.


----------



## playallday (Dec 19, 2009)

xalphax said:
			
		

> how about a trash can icon, that indicates how much you post in EOF?
> 
> shiny new trashcan: 1-99 posts in EOF
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Minox (Dec 19, 2009)

Classic profile is all you need:
Example


```
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=[insert member number here]&CODE=1337
```


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Classic profile is all you need:
> Example
> 
> 
> ...


The cumulative posts still only shows the counted ones anyway.


----------

